# Has the Internet devalued IT Jobs



## iburrows (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I couldn’t sleep last night and started thinking about the internet and all the wonders and convenience that it has bought into our lives. I know for one that I struggle if I don’t have access to my emails for more than a few hours…. I mean even if you are not at a PC you can access the internet from your mobile phone or other mobile device.

This then got me thinking about how this has changed the IT Jobs Industry… No longer do you need to be on-site to fix a IT Problem…. In fact you don’t even have to be in the same country.

If you are a programmer or graphics designer you often have to compete online with thousands of similar skilled workers worldwide, devaluing you’re previously much sought after skill or service.

This worries me slightly as although this is great for the customer e.g. you can shop around and get the best deal… it could also mean that many future talented programmers and graphic designers choose not to become stars in their field as the money is no longer there.

Do I have a point?

Ian


----------

